# Humans



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The super of the building and I had made a cozy little corner for 2 street cats inside the building for cold and rainy days. A sofa, cushions, blankets, food, water, in a place where no one ever goes, down on the stairs rest place on the way to the cellar. A true tiny piece of heaven to remind the cats and ourselves that there's still caring in the world.

Tonight like every night I went down to put food and fresh water, and saw that the place is empty, not even the sofa remained. 

The only one who has the key to the door through which the sofa can be pulled out is the super. I found that door wide open, to the rain and cold. The super didn't even comment to me on what happened.

Now there's no hidden place anymore where I can feed or shelter those cats, as someone had done the same thing in each place I ever tried.

I did keep in constant open communication with all the neighbors, to make sure no one was feeling upset about the cats spending some nights in the building in winter. No one said a word against it.

I can't help anyone, because there always are mean people who won't let me help those in need. They don't dialogue or negotiate, they just destroy everything.

I've stopped feeding and managing the colony and doing TNR. I'll never try to help anyone in need so long as I live.

I despise humans.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't give up and let them beat you. The kitties depend on you to make things a little easier. I know it's difficult going against the tide like that, but you're on the right side of the battle and some day you'll be rewarded for that.

Just please don't give up.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for the encouragement, beamjoy. I did pick myself up and renew my routine. I just can't believe how the super could be so cruel to the very cats he's been caring for during years. The poor cats are now outside, in the cold, confused and hungry. I put out some food for them. I hope they manage to get to it before the evil neighbor does.

I don't even dare lay down a blanket for them, the poor things. Cats are creatures of strict routines. You can't just upset their routine like that. It's cruelty.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Have you found out what exactly happened yet? Do you have any alternatives or anybody who can help you out?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Nothing. I won't stoop to go after him like a puppy to ask him why he did what he did. He already did it to me once, in a smaller scale.

Today I found the water bowl in the corner where the couch used to be. Someone had put it there nicely out of compassion for the cats. I assume it was the cleaner, who is also a colony manager in his village and has known these cats for years. I added the food bowl and a big blanket. At least they have their corner back now.

As I write, it's 3 am and I have 4 street cats sleeping blissfully inside the building, one on the lobby couch, one on a cushion under the couch, two on the underground floor on blankets (each their choice of place). Watching them sleep there all cozy and warm after having had their high quality dry food and a sip of milk, and not in the mud and rain and cold outside, makes my heart so happy like nothing ever did! One of them, pregnant, this is the first night in her life that she lies on something soft. Cats are not wild creatures anymore. Humans have domesticated them and owe them at least something soft to sleep on.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

You're absolutely right.

Is there any way you'd be able to get the cats fixed so the problem doesn't continue? Are there any low cost spay and neuter programs in your area? Maybe if enough people in your building care about the cats, you could raise the money to get them all fixed.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The municipality takes care of TNR here. They take long to come and don't help with trapping, but it's free. She was found already pregnant.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Well hang in there. If you're determined, things are bound to come through. That's pretty awesome that the city takes care of it though. I sure wish my town would do something like that. Around here, the solution to the stray cat problem often comes from a gun...


----------

